# My wyoming antelope pic



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking goat there Justin....what part of Wyoming?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Near Wheatland. Did your dad have a lot of fun?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! Nice bucky.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck Justin. Did you cut off the bottom of the pic because that's where the wolves had chewed on him?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

yes the wolves ate is legs down to stubbs so I was able to catch up to him in my wheelchair and steer wrestle him down. I let him go play with his doe one more time before I shot him. I then cut his nut sack off and waved it in the air and said "Great white spirit, the keeper of all life, may there always be big buck antelope in this valley and protect them from my blood brother the wolf for he is a stupid worthless beast".


----------

